# bluetooth annoying

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

my bluetooth communication with my telephone is now working, using kbluetooth. I managed to transfer contacts in both directions. Now the very annoying thing is that the telephone only accepts one contact per file and kbluetooth can (afaik) only send one file per gui command. This is particularly weird since I need to restart kbluetooth after each file because otherwise it just does nothing when I say "send file".

What could be the reasons for these problems? Is there another (possible commandline based) tool which allows me to send all my contact files at once?

Thanks for help!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> my bluetooth communication with my telephone is now working, using kbluetooth. I managed to transfer contacts in both directions. Now the very annoying thing is that the telephone only accepts one contact per file and kbluetooth can (afaik) only send one file per gui command. This is particularly weird since I need to restart kbluetooth after each file because otherwise it just does nothing when I say "send file".
> 
> What could be the reasons for these problems? Is there another (possible commandline based) tool which allows me to send all my contact files at once?
> ...

 

Which phone do you have?

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

its called sinus 501. But even though it is not very convenient that it only accepts one contact per file, the computer software should be much more flexible and be able to transfer more than one file per GUI command. And in particular, it should not be required to restart the program after each file.

----------

